# I hurt him and now dont know what to do...



## Hbug07 (Jun 25, 2010)

I have been married for almost 3 years and together for almost 8. My husband and i were having problems and we did not know how to handle them. We have a lot of stress with our little girl. she has had many surgerys and other hospital related things. its been hard. and i think thats taken a tole on us.
i was really depressed and did somthing that i really wish i could take back. now he is angry with me still and this happen almost a year ago. we have been doing really good but things just blew up. and he wants to move out. he told me that he loves me and everything but he said if he moves out he prob will not come back. i have been doing everything i can think of to get things back to the way they were or better and nothings working. how can i make the hurting stop? for both of us?

please dont judge... i know i messed up but i am trying to fix it. everyone makes mistakes. i just need some advice!!!
thanks


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Besides your H, who do you have for emotional support? Do you have anyone else you can go to? 

I think you'd be surprised that what you both just need is an emotional break from each other. I think if he saw that you were happy, and that you were someone he felt good being around, he wouldnt want to leave. but the desperation to try and change to get him back is emotionally exhausting for him and for you. I think you should find some emotional support for yourself and work on making yourself feel good and loved again. If he comes back, great. But do it for you.


----------



## GoDucks (May 19, 2010)

Yeah, I have to agree about figuring out how to strengthen yourself. It sounds like you're still desperate for forgiveness, so you guys aren't healed. You both need to heal.

I don't know how this is best done, honestly. This is the struggle H and I are having now... We are in lots of therapy, but I'm here to tell you that it still takes time.


----------



## Chopblock (Mar 21, 2008)

I agree with the poster who said its time for a break. Let him go. If he wants to come back he will. If he doesn't, you are holding on to an empty shell. Save yourselves time and energy.


----------

